# 10 DP 5DT



## rebecca marmont (Oct 16, 2010)

hi everyone, not sure how to use this site so i hope im doing this right, im currently 10 days past a 5 day blastocyst transfer, im not supposed to test untill monday but we couldnt help ourselves and did a clear blue test this afternoon and it was negative, the embryo transfer was done in the evening so tecnically it could be classed as 9 and a half days past, but im sure it would have shown up by now wouldnt it, has this ever happened to anyone else and gone on to have a positive result,


----------



## cherrycake (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Rebecca

I am 10dp5dt today as well and I was told I could go back to the clinic today for a blood test (10 days past transfer) or if I wanted to do a HPT I should do it two days after (12 days past transfer) which would be Saturday.  I've chosen to do it on Sunday evening as I've got a party Sunday and I don't want to spoilt it with a bfn.  Your post has given me hope as they are allowing you an extra two days to test - 14 days after transfer.  I would'nt worry about bfn on hpt today as you really are a bit too early.  Have you had any symptoms or signs? I've had nothing which is why if feel this is another neg.  Good luck and   to you


----------



## rebecca marmont (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for the reply! hopfully it is too early , i havent tested today, i cant cope with the heart ache! im just going to leave it till test day. i havent had any symptoms at all this time which was actually the one reason we thought it had worked, this is out third cycle of ivf both resulting in bleeding very early on, so we was so excited when it didnt happen this time, how about you, is this your first cycle? good luck to you, hope you get good news


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey girls..

dont panic yet..

i had no symptoms till 2 days before otd then was hit with bad af like pains so i done a test and it was  

i was gutted and cried all day cos was convinced it was all over and no matter wat anyone else said didnt make a difference..

the next nite comin home from work i just thought 'frig it' and went and bought 2 more tests which i was gonna use on my otd which was next mornin but that evenin i thought id test then cos i was sure that whatever the result was then would be the correct one...

i nearly fell off the toilet when i seen it was  

ended up goin to tesco and buyin more tests cos i just couldnt believe it..

think i did 8 altogether lol

it really can change overnight so try and stay      

good luck

and baby dust to u all
   

Jen xx


----------



## CONNOR12 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi as anyone had a bfn on otd then couple days later got a bfp,
as i had transfer on sat 16th 2 day embryos 4 cell did test on otd wich was sat 30th but got a bfn, stoped all drugs and still no period.
karen xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

it is possible..a girl on here had bfn on otd and now her wee boy is 3  ur safer goin to clinic and askin for ur hcg levels to be checked if ur not sure..

good luck pet..

Jen xx


----------

